# Favourite Kids TV Shows



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

What shows did you watch when you were a kid?
I know Sesame Street was and still is a popular one.

This TV show that little kids are watching these days is... YO GABBA GABBA!

Yo Gabba Gabba is a TV show for kids ages 1 and up. Some grown ups watch it too. It has become one of my favourite shows.

Here's a youtube clip: 





Post some vids of your fave kids TV show! Anyone from non-english speaking background countries, feel free to post them too!!

e.g. In the Philippines kids would watch a show called "Batibot" (don't ask me what that means coz I don't know lol) -


----------



## diagnosedindigo (Feb 10, 2009)

omg too many.
reboot
sam and max freelance police
kim possible
monster rancher
the twilight zone! dee doodeedooooo


----------



## drawynitsed (Dec 14, 2008)

awwwww!!! Reboot! I remember that show! <3


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

I like the cartoons they used to run on Nickolodeon (sp?). Angry Beavers, Rugrats, Rocko's Modern Life, etc.


----------



## diagnosedindigo (Feb 10, 2009)

reboot can now be found at surfthechannel.com
WATCH IT NOW!!!!
oooh sad face what a clif hanger i cant believe they canceled it.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

invisible.ink said:


> I like the cartoons they used to run on Nickolodeon (sp?). Angry Beavers, Rugrats, Rocko's Modern Life, etc.


All these except I didnt watch angry beavers much. I also watched the gummy bears, Tom and Jerry, I love Lucy, tiny toons, animaniacs (even though I didnt like it I still watched it for some reason).

I used to watch that show where the kids would climb up some mountain that had rocks n stuff falling on them. I also used to watch the legends of the hidden temple show, Clarissa explains it all, and Are you afraid of the dark? (which always scared the hell out of me)

Pretty much everything that was on nickelodeon (sp?) and cartoon network about 10 years ago or so.


----------



## diagnosedindigo (Feb 10, 2009)

ohohoh, the tick. the most recent one anyway.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Hah I forgot about the Tick. Was that on Fox? I forgot I used to watch cartoons on there and also the one saturday morning cartoons like Recess and even Pepper Anne(  ).


----------



## diagnosedindigo (Feb 10, 2009)

oh god recess! haheh, that tomboy never got old. i always wanted a badass fort made out of tires...ON GOV'T PROPERTY!!! lol


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

We'll never grow out of watching kid's shows and cartoons!

The Warner Bros cartoons I love with Bugs Bunny, Daffy Duck, The Coyote chasing after that Ostrich or somethin, etc.

Anyone watch Blues clues? that show weirded me out lol

Oh! oh! Pee Wee Herman! hahaha


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Dude, Recess kicked so much ass. Where have all the good cartoons gone? Lame.


----------



## creativeinchaos (Dec 8, 2008)

DOUG!!

Care Bears, might as well add my  here too...


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

creativeinchaos said:


> DOUG!!
> 
> Care Bears, might as well add my  here too...


Hellz yeah! lol


----------



## diagnosedindigo (Feb 10, 2009)

SistA HazeL said:


> Oh! oh! Pee Wee Herman! hahaha


i tried watching it again, it creeped me out hardcore. not to mention morpheus was there too!
wiiierd.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

creativeinchaos said:


> DOUG!!
> 
> Care Bears, might as well add my  here too...


haha I remember DOUG 

Care Bears were my fave cartoon too as a kid.

Oh man, I can't forget Astroboy... my hero!!


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

Neon Genesis Evangelion
Pink panther
Pepe le pew 
queen millennia


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

oooh
and count duckula!


----------



## diagnosedindigo (Feb 10, 2009)

chip and dale's rescue rangers!


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

inspector gadget!


----------



## diagnosedindigo (Feb 10, 2009)

i used to have that as my ringtone! lol. what about the live action telivision show game, "Where in the World is Carne Sandiego?!" the first one, not the cartoon or time one.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

scylla said:


> inspector gadget!


Now you're talking, Go Go gadget! 8) LOL...

I don't still watch kids programs though, nopes, I did when my boys were smaller, you kinda get lured into it :wink: ...Like the Tweenies and...Thomas the tank....though that now means something ...ermm....ELSE.


----------



## drawynitsed (Dec 14, 2008)

Dragon ball Z
Ninja Turtles
Rainbow bright
Captain Planet
Carmen Sandiago. XD


----------



## diagnosedindigo (Feb 10, 2009)

hmm
rough mcgruff! WATCH OUT CRIME! IM GUNNA TAKE A BITE OUTA YOOU!!!
smokey the bear. gd ARSONIST with fur i tell you. who else would know that stuff?
and don't forget the kool-aid man. thats not koolaid inside, its human blood. to be honest i live in a second story and im still kinda scared of a massive pitcher crashing through my wall, always knowing where i am, making me drink weird watered down red stuff.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

drawynitsed said:


> Dragon ball Z
> Ninja Turtles
> Rainbow bright
> Captain Planet
> Carmen Sandiago. XD


I still watch Dragon ball Z..cant wait till the live action Dragon Ball movie comes out. I used to have a bunch of ninja turtles toys..my cousin had the techno drome! I was so jealous. I used to watch Captain Planet too- I liked the evil captain planet!


----------



## drawynitsed (Dec 14, 2008)

My sister and I used to wake up really early in the morning to watch the Dragonball series. They were always on at like 6:30am in California. XD


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Knightmare (UK)
Count Duckula (UK)
Trapdoor (UK?)
He-Man
Paw Paw Bears
Bertha (shown in the UK)
Alfie Atkins lol (shown in the UK)
Thunder Cats
I'm sure there's loads more that I've forgotten :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Laura said:


> Trapdoor (UK?)


Trapdoor was the tits, wasn't it? I loved it.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Art Attack!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

Art attack was awesome and Hartbeat with Tony Hart, another Art show.

Fraggil rock! (UK only?)

http://muppet.wikia.com/wiki/Fraggle_Rock


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

I think my Mum secretly fancied the guy off Art Attack because she was always wanting to watch it and going on about him lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

Haha...Hes called Neil something. I wouldn't.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Neil Buchanan (see autograph on the picture).

Man, I was really fascinated with that show. I love how he poured out beans on the floor and made a picture of a dog or something out of them.

He got a pretty cool accent too. LOL. I still remember how it sounded like


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh yeah... Fraggle Rock are from America by the way so they're shown around the world.

What about the Wombles?

Captain Pugwash?

The Berenstain Bears?

Wallace and Gromit?

Catweazle?

I could name more...


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

Spirit said:


> Haha...Hes called Neil something. I wouldn't.





SistA HazeL said:


> Neil Buchanan (see autograph on the picture).


 :lol: LOL Oh yeah! :roll: :arrow:

I think hes from Manchester.


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

How have you all missed Fireman Sam???

Also Taz the Tasmanian Devil?

Bugs Bunny and Elma Fudd were brilliant. "I'm huntin' waabit." "tha's a baaaad wabit!"


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

What about The four musketeers ...

My favorite show was called Teabag, it had a weird and interesting storyline.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

SistA HazeL said:


> Oh yeah... Fraggle Rock are from America by the way so they're shown around the world.
> 
> What about the Wombles?
> 
> ...


Haha Captain pugwash! I used to watch it.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Spirit said:


> What about The four musketeers ...
> 
> My favorite show was called Teabag, it had a weird and interesting storyline.


Yes Teabag and T-shirt! I used to watch that too... LOL.


----------



## Eric (Jan 28, 2009)

gulla gulla island anyone?


----------



## diagnosedindigo (Feb 10, 2009)

im quite glad no one said peewee's playhouse yet.


----------

